
Hooking Users One Snapchat at a Time - joeyespo
http://ryanhoover.me/post/57164210793/hooking-users-one-snapchat-at-a-time
======
rrhoover
I wrote this article before Stories was released. Perhaps it's time for a
deconstruction part 2. :)

